# Recommend a tool pouch for me?



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Why not try a canvas nail apron slung across the chest, bandolier-style?

_Badges?! We don't need no stinkin' badges!_


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

i use my occidental commercial for both even though i do 75% commercial


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

I run a small Cordura tool pouch with my regular belt run through it and a nail apron slung across me as described before for almost any jobs. I get the occasional funny look or somebody saying they thought my arm was in a sling.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

4 pocket klein with a carhartt nail apron per Hax. Works perfect for residential.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A nail apron is simple and works well except when you're sitting on a bucket. You sit down and the pouches dump in your lap and everything rolls all over the floor. I never thought of wearing it bandolier style, but that's worth a try. 

If you like to travel light, you could start with whatever small pouch you have, something like this 










And add a bag just for the wire nuts, right behind it - this chalk bag isn't made for the trade but they might work better: 










http://www.amazon.com/Venturon-Climbing-Lifting-Bouldering-Gymnastics/dp/B00YQTCU7C


----------



## testlight (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## xtrymefire (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a dead on tools brand and I like it, especially for the price at home Depot plenty of space for tools and big front pockets for wire nuts or screws. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Rack-A-Tiers-43055-Electricians-Tool-Holster/dp/B014JDF7R4


----------



## Lowee1935 (Nov 19, 2015)

derekwalls said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Rack-A-Tiers-43055-Electricians-Tool-Holster/dp/B014JDF7R4


I have exactly the same thing - I had few and trust me - this is the best, the most useful pouch you can buy!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Lowee1935 said:


> I have exactly the same thing - I had few and trust me - this is the best, the most useful pouch you can buy!


What are you doing in residential that would require that many tools at once? I can get 99% of it done with linemans, strippers, straight blade, 11-1, ***** and a utility knife.


----------



## Lowee1935 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah, but... I'm doing amost everything and I need laser lever, 
laser rangefinder, sometimes more. This pouch is spacious and great for me


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> What are you doing in residential that would require that many tools at once? I can get 99% of it done with linemans, strippers, straight blade, 11-1, ***** and a utility knife.


Not being critical, just asking. 
Why linemans? Since I work primarily residential now I rarely bust out my linemans. Maybe for hammering a nail in close corridors. And you carry 2 knives? I know it's Monday and all! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Only carry the tools that you need, for the current task, in your pouch. Keep the other tools in a bag , bucket, tool box, or whatever works for you. Unless you have a big belly, you can wear your parts bag a little toward the front, to where it is reachable with your opposite side hand. (Reach a pouch on your left side with your right hand.)


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i have the greenle leather pouch on one side and a carpenters pouch on the other side for when i did resi, it worked awesome!


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

Toughbuilt! Love em....great selection of sizes, easy on, easy off....stand em on the floor with flip out stand. Tools dont go rolling out of pouch.... By far, one of the most versatile pouches i have seen.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Well we would appreciate a photo or link my friend! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

https://e2x3s6i4.ssl.hwcdn.net/main/items/media/PHALA001/ProductLarge/CT-111-3.jpg


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

Like i said, many many different styles of pouches to choose from......depending on your particular needs.


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.workshopaddict.com/forum/attachments/hand-tools/979d1338228926-tough-built-clip-tech-tool-belt-line-review-tough-built-022.jpg


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Judoka said:


> http://www.workshopaddict.com/forum/attachments/hand-tools/979d1338228926-tough-built-clip-tech-tool-belt-line-review-tough-built-022.jpg


Plumber?


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Plumber?


Youre asking if im a plumber? Why would that pic of the pouch lead you to believe im a plumber??


----------



## jasoncullen (Nov 16, 2008)

Any one try the Bashlin electrician holster?

http://www.bashlin.com/line-constru...olsters-belts/111jbs-electrian-s-holster.html


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

2inpink1instink said:


> probably because of the teflon tape


Gotcha. Not my bag though. Just copied pic off internet. Just wanted to show the flip out stand.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

jasoncullen said:


> Any one try the Bashlin electrician holster?
> 
> http://www.bashlin.com/line-constru...olsters-belts/111jbs-electrian-s-holster.html


Those aren't built for electricians, they're designed for electrians.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

jasoncullen said:


> Any one try the Bashlin electrician holster?
> 
> http://www.bashlin.com/line-constru...olsters-belts/111jbs-electrian-s-holster.html


I had an old Craftsman pretty close to that, but that one looks nicer. It was not a bad setup depending on what you carry, it's nice and compact, but it's pretty much one tool per pocket on there.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was looking for something lighter than my Occidental awhile back and started looking at the Klein pouches. It's difficult to go from Occidental to any other brand but I ended up getting this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-5190-Leather-10-Pocket/dp/B0002RI6DY/ref=sr_1_24?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1450929644&sr=1-24&keywords=Klein+tool+pouch
I ordered it from Amazon and when I received it I almost sent it back because it looked too small. I decided to give it a try and have to admit I was pleasantly surprised. For what I'm currently doing it holds what I need and it's so much lighter than the Occidental. I conditioned the leather making it about as soft as the Occidental. Klein makes about 20 different variations but this one was only $37 bucks. It actually made pretty well with divots rather than stitching. My only gripe is I'd rather have brown.


----------

